# how diagnosis Hashitoxocosis



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

How is Hashitoxocosis diagnosed? Is it with Free T3 and Free T4? Or with the antibodies? I have an appointment with my internist on Monday and want to bring it up with him since my endocrinologist is not pursuing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> How is Hashitoxocosis diagnosed? Is it with Free T3 and Free T4? Or with the antibodies? I have an appointment with my internist on Monday and want to bring it up with him since my endocrinologist is not pursuing.


There are things that are "suggestive" of Hashimoto's such as high TPO, a grape-like appearance on ultra-sound etc..

But..........................for absolute proof, one must have FNA (fine needle aspiration) of thyroid tissue.

Here is info.

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a diagnosis of hashiomotos based on antiobodies and ultrasound. Is there a difference between hashiomoto disease and hashitoxocosis?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> I have a diagnosis of hashiomotos based on antiobodies and ultrasound. Is there a difference between hashiomoto disease and hashitoxocosis?


I don't believe there is. Hashitoxicosis is the hyper stage of Hashimoto's.

You may wish to read our Administrator/owner's story.

Read Nasdaqphil's Special Report on Hashitoxicosis here........ http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I did read the article and found it very helpful. It really sounds like what is going on with me. But my lab work shows TSH within normal range so my doctor says I am not in a hyperstate. She does not recognize the fluctuation that can occur. She said she will retest the blood work because I am still experiencing hyper symptoms but does not believe it will show anything. She feels all my symptoms (racing heart, anxiety, weight loss, diahhrea, insomnia, tighthness in throat) is due to having anxiety.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you been tested for TSI?

Its my opinion that the TSI calls the shots. When it starts raging is when you go hyper and get that feeling. Even today - years after I wrote that article and now significantly hypOthyroid, I still feel it. In fact, I've got the slight tremors going in my legs right now. They are annoying. My hands are a bit shaky too - and I am "clearly" hypo since my thyroid has been mostly killed by antibody attacks over the years.

Forget the labs. If you have TSI calling the shots, the labs don't mean much. Diarrhea, anxiety, heart palps, weight loss IS hyper and it doesn't take a doctor to tell you that. Anxiety at that level is not a regular occurrence for most people, even those with anxiety disorders. Get a TSI test if you haven't already and if its high, Im sticking to my guns in my story - cut that sucker out and be done with it. Advise I should have taken 11 years ago.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

My TSI was at 89.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Nasdaqphil

How have you treated your condition? I am currently on 75 synthroid.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Karin,

My TSI was 84. Did you have any other tests? How did you get on Synthroid? I can't get a doctor to pursue it at all.


----------



## halle (Sep 7, 2012)

My TSI was 174!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yet, they do nothing. sounds like Graves but it is hashitoxicosis at it's worst


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Isn't 174 out of range?


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

nasdaqphil,
did u get your thyroid taken out? ive been sick for weeks with what i think is hashitoxicosis due to my TPO TgAB AND TSI being present.

AND how did u get on Synthroid? my endo wont prescribe becuase my labs are normal but im miserable. i have all the signs of hypo.


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

My TSI has been OVER 200. But doc wants me to go on synthroid. I refused and now we no longer test TSI.

I thought I just had Graves for the past 15 months, until I was informed in JULY that doc thought all along that I had Hashi's, just forgot to mention it. Doc never suggested FNA. I wonder if there is any point in it. I have TED and do not need antibodies attacking my eyes any more than they already do.


----------

